# Joe Rogan totally owns some up herself feminist



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Enjoy all red blooded males out there...


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

all i can say is never mess with a guy that trains MMA and BJJ and is a Comeidian.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

haha brilliant i love Joe


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> all i can say is never mess with a guy that trains MMA and BJJ and is a Comeidian.


ooo hahahahahaa!

Quite f*$#ing true!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Oldie but goodie. Look him up on youtube, there are other very good examples.

Gotta love the man (did I mention he's the biggest single reason why I got into MMA? eheh)


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd give this a(nother) push eheh






I could go on and on, on Rogan. What can I say, the guy fascinates me.

(brilliant mind)


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

I totally agree mate, a man far more intelligent than you may think on first inspection.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

funny. .. but the shoutin bit is pants. the funny ting about these kinda meetings is listenin to the crazy as well.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

lol I love it when he shouts. Both because you can never get him, he's always one step ahead of you, and because there's something about that annoying tone of voice of his that is just entertaining. Haven't you ever been to one of his gigs before the UFC? If you haven't, I highly recommend you do, it's time very, very well spent.

...perhaps I should heckle him next time and try to get him to shout at me *coughcough*

teehee


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> all i can say is never mess with a guy that trains MMA and BJJ and is a Comeidian.


Are there many out there in the first place? 

Ok and with this I just posted once too many times in this thread.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

He's funny for sure - but just asking to be decked - if he shouted at you like that in public.....dra\wing all that attention.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL.....that radio clip fooking classic


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> He's funny for sure - but just asking to be decked - if he shouted at you like that in public.....dra\wing all that attention.


If he shouted at me like that in public I would digg a whole and cry my lungs out for two weeks (I don't deal very well with being shout at ha!)

He once shouted "HEY I KNOW YOU" in public and it made me uncomfortable enough that everybody head something loud enough that made them turn their heads around and look.

Shy girl you see


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> If he shouted at me like that in public I would digg a whole and cry my lungs out for two weeks (I don't deal very well with being shout at ha!)
> 
> He once shouted "HEY I KNOW YOU" in public and it made me uncomfortable enough that everybody head something loud enough that made them turn their heads around and look.
> 
> Shy girl you see


You know Joe Rogan? Man i'd love to have a smoke with that guy.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

megatron said:


> You know Joe Rogan? Man i'd love to have a smoke with that guy.


Its not hard really, just go to one of his shows, he's a pretty acessible guy - I just happen to have been to many of his shows and he has a great memory, but that's all. I'm afraid I'm not that of a big deal


----------

